# 7/19 Marlin rig



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

It is loaded up with nice yellow fin. largest we caught was about 100# and saw many larger free jumping.
No pics, sorry.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No need for pics, I know what they look like.

Geatly appreciate the report. How were the sharks?


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

The sharks were there, but we managed to get away from them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the report, it is cool because it illustrates how quickly conditions can change in just a few days if not hours. It's tempting sometimes to hear that "Ram Powell is dead" and not go by, but it's always changing out there!

Robert


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the report. We are leaving in the am heading in that general direction. Did y'all have best luck live baiting or trolling or chunking? Did the bite shut down early as usual? First time replying long time lurker. Thanks!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the report!, now I have to rethink my entire trip this weekend!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catch, water color? Day or night? trolling or chunk? How many boated. Thanks


----------

